# Crayfish



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

There is a thread on one of the fishing boards about trapping and eating crayfish in Michigan. Anyone know if this is legal? The question came up so I thought I would ask here. The only thing I found in the Fishing regs book was that retrieving oysters were illegal, but nothing about crayfish. Can anyone chime in on this with an answer. I along with quite a few others are ready to go trap and boil crayfish.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

*2005 Fishing Guide

"Lawful Fishing Methods​Crayfish may be taken for bait for personal use."

Never mind, I answered my own question.​*


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Rusty crayfish, which that thread was about, are NOT technically listed by the USFWS or MI DNR as an "exotic, invasive species", aka gobies, ruffes, zebra mussels, because they are native to North America (the Ohio River basin) even though they are technically an invasive exotic species in Michigan....

To the best of my knowledge, it is NOT illegal to possess or consume rusty crayfish for personal use, it is only illegal to use them as bait on the Menominee River on the Wisconsin/Michigan border or to commercially sell them.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

bucknduck said:


> There is a thread on one of the fishing boards about trapping and eating crayfish in Michigan. Anyone know if this is legal? The question came up so I thought I would ask here. The only thing I found in the Fishing regs book was that retrieving oysters were illegal, but nothing about crayfish. Can anyone chime in on this with an answer. I along with quite a few others are ready to go trap and boil crayfish.



Oysters???????? If i can find em Im retreiving them I love oysters :lol: 

AW


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10319-33021--,00.html

Rusty Crayfish (Orconectes rusticus)

Life History 
Non-DNR Links 
Life History

Rusty crayfish resemble lobsters, a distant saltwater relative. Sporting a thick, bony plated exoskeleton with oversized claws, a mature crayfish often has rusty spots on either side of the carapace. 

They require permanent bodies of water with cover of rocks, logs, or tree branches. Rusty crayfish are voracious feeders and feast on aquatic plants, invertebrates, aquatic insects, and other crustaceans. Detritus, fish eggs, and small fish complete their diet.

A native of the Ohio River Basin, it is considered a threat to Michigan's native crayfish population, and could have environmental and economic impacts on local areas. The major threat is the reduction of aquatic plant beds and the species that live in these communities. Many fish may lose nesting areas and shelter when aquatic plant beds are reduced. 

The release of rusty crayfish into Michigan waters by anglers using them as bait has allowed the spread of this non-native species.

A potential control of this aquatic alien may be as close as your cookbook. They can be used for a variety of tasty dishes. Michigan's fishing regulations place several restrictions on the use and sale of rusty crayfish in Michigan.




Non-DNR Links

Rusty Crayfish (Great Lakes Information Network)

Rusty Crayfish: A Nasty Invader (Minnesota Sea Grant)


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Linda G. said:


> *Michigan's fishing regulations place several restrictions on the use and sale of rusty crayfish in Michigan.*


Thanks Linda,
It was the last sentence that threw a wrench into having a solid answer on whether it was legal or not. 

As kids we used to go up to Hubbard lake and used to pick the Oysters. Since we were kids we never knew how to cook them so we just tried to find the biggest one and left them in the water.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I only use them as bait for dinner guest...


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is what it says in the 05 fishing guide...


"It is unlawfull to: Commercially take, possess, or sell rusty crayfish in Michigan."


----------



## bigsid (Jan 13, 2003)

Lucky Dog said:


> Here is what it says in the 05 fishing guide...
> 
> 
> "It is unlawfull to: Commercially take, possess, or sell rusty crayfish in Michigan."


Key word: _*Commercially*_


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes, you can take crayfish for personal use or bait. Many people eat crayfish as I have. They taste like lobster of course you need a lot of them to get much meat. Most of the meat is right behind the claws. I have not ate rustic crayfish but again you can take them just don't use them for bait or sell them. Only requirement is a fishing license if 17 or older.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

Any problem with leaving the trap out overnight, i.e. "unattended"?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Nope


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

boehr said:


> .......you can take them just don't use them for bait or sell them. Only requirement is a fishing license if 17 or older.


 After reading through this thead I was under the impression that they could be used for bait EXCEPT on the:


Linda G. said:


> Menominee River on the Wisconsin/Michigan border or to commercially sell them.


Could you clarify this, please?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

That is talking about rusty crayfish if you look back at the few words you didn't quote....look at page 20 in the 2005 Fishing Guide..."Do not use live or dead aquatic invasive animals such as round goby or rusty crayfish as bait".


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Got it, now. Thought your mention of the rusty crayfish was just a thought on eating them.

It is to bad about the gobies. I have heard reports of stomachs of Walleye and Perch being filled with goby.

Can the goby be cut up and used as "cut bait"?


----------



## pike-pwner (Sep 15, 2007)

what is michigans native crayfish!?! i have never heard of or seen one.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

I think that was referring to UP oysters. They are closely related to Rocky Mt Oysters.


----------

